
New report shows Seattle tech salaries average $138K, trailing only Bay Area - ptmcc
https://www.geekwire.com/2019/nice-raise-new-report-shows-seattle-tech-salaries-average-138k-trailing-bay-area/
======
ptmcc
Note that this is only average base salary, not total comp. I imagine that
this skews low when looking at public tech companies that pay out significant
amounts of total comp in stock grants and bonuses. Not unusual to get 50% or
more of total comp as non-salary.

------
StudentStuff
On a sidenote, there seems to be a dearth of positions for junior devs in
Seattle as of late, though lots of roles available for those with 2 to 10
years of experience.

